# Tamales en hoja de plátano-wrapped in banana leaves



## tzotzil (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,everybody.
As all the kinds of tamales, this kind(the banana leaves' tamales) varies a little according to the region.
So, there are different styles: Tampiqueños,Chiapanecos or Veracruzanos.

Ingredients:

500g lean pork 
3 cloves garlic 
1/2 onion (cut in half) 
1 tea spoon salt 
5 tbsp lard 
1 large banana leaf plus leaves to line steamer 
6 chile anchos (seeded) 
8 chiles guajillos (seeded) 
2 tomatoes 
1 tspoon dried marjoram 
4 black peppercorns 
2 whole cloves 
500g masa 

Directions:

In a large saucepan, cover pork with water 
Add 1 garlic clove, 1 onion quater and 1/2 tsp salt 
Bring to boil, cover and simmer till pork is tender (45 to 60 mins) 
Shred pork, reserve pork stock 
Toast the chiles, place in a bowl, cover with warm water and soak for 20 mins 
Roast tomatoes, peel and puree in a blender 
Roast the other onion quarter, 2 cloves garlic, marjoram, peppercorns and cloves 
Drain chiles, transfer to a blender 
Add roasted items and 1 cup of stock, puree till smooth 
Melt 1 tbsp lard in skillet, saute the puree for 5 mins 
Add pureed tomatoes and saute for another 5 mins 
Add pork, stirl and cover 
Lower heat and cook for 10 mins 
Hold banana leaf directly over heat for 5 seconds, cut into 13 cm squares 
Knead the masa with 2 tbsp of lard for 5 mins 
Use the remaining lard to grease one side of the banana leaf 
Place a spoonful of masa on top of lard and top with 1 1/2 tbsp pork mixture 
Fold the opposite edges of the leaft toward center, then do the same with other edges, to form a closed rectangle 
To secure: tie tamales with narrow strips of leaves or string 
Place 2 cups water in a pressure cooker, cover steamer basket with flattened banana leaves 
Place lid on pan, cook for 20 mins 
Serve warm with frijoles refritos (refried beans).


----------

